# OGF/WBSA Huron Hawg Fest T-Shirts! PRE-ORDER!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

OGF and the WBSA are offering a *LIMITED QUANTITY* of Hawg Fest shirts for pre-sale! We have 2 different styles of shirts, sizes ranges from L - 3XL.

Both shirts have the same design (layouts can be seen below).

*Shirt #1:* White short sleeved T-shirt. Logos on front left breast, and back of shirt. *Price: $12.00* (INCLUDES TAX & SHIPPING!)

To Order Size Large:
https://www.paypal.com/xclick/business=order%40ohiogamefishing.com&item_name=Huron+Hawgtest+Short-Sleeve+T-Shirt+%28Large%29&item_number=OGF-1301&amount=12.00&no_note=1&currency_code=USD

To Order Size XL:
https://www.paypal.com/xclick/business=order%40ohiogamefishing.com&item_name=Huron+Hawgtest+Short-Sleeve+T-Shirt+%28XL%29&item_number=OGF-1302&amount=12.00&no_note=1&currency_code=USD

To Order Size 2XL:
https://www.paypal.com/xclick/business=order%40ohiogamefishing.com&item_name=Huron+Hawgtest+Short-Sleeve+T-Shirt+%282XL%29&item_number=OGF-1303&amount=12.00&no_note=1&currency_code=USD

To Order Size 3XL:
https://www.paypal.com/xclick/business=order%40ohiogamefishing.com&item_name=Huron+Hawgtest+Short-Sleeve+T-Shirt+%283XL%29&item_number=OGF-1304&amount=12.00&no_note=1&currency_code=USD

*Shirt #2*: Grey long sleeved T-shirt. Logos on front left breast, and back of shirt. OhioGameFishing.com and WesternBasinSportfishingAssociation.com url's down both sleeves. *Price: $15.00* (INCLUDES TAX AND SHIPPING!)

To Order Size Large:
https://www.paypal.com/xclick/business=order%40ohiogamefishing.com&item_name=Huron+Hawgtest+Long-Sleeve+T-Shirt+%28Large%29&item_number=OGF-1305&amount=15.00&no_note=1&currency_code=USD

To Order Size XL:
https://www.paypal.com/xclick/business=order%40ohiogamefishing.com&item_name=Huron+Hawgtest+Long-Sleeve+T-Shirt+%28XL%29&item_number=OGF-1306&amount=15.00&no_note=1&currency_code=USD

To Order Size 2XL:
https://www.paypal.com/xclick/business=order%40ohiogamefishing.com&item_name=Huron+Hawgtest+Long-Sleeve+T-Shirt+%282XL%29&item_number=OGF-1307&amount=15.00&no_note=1&currency_code=USD

To Order Size 3XL:
https://www.paypal.com/xclick/business=order%40ohiogamefishing.com&item_name=Huron+Hawgtest+Long-Sleeve+T-Shirt+%283XL%29&item_number=OGF-1308&amount=15.00&no_note=1&currency_code=USD

All pre-orders *MUST BE RECEIVED BY SEPTEMBER 15th, 2004*! We do plan on having an *very small quantity* of shirts at the Hawg Fest, however we cannot guarantee they will be sold at these pre-sale prices!

Thanks for the support, and we'll see you at the Huron Hawg Fest on September 25th!

*Shirt Layouts:*​
*Front of Shirt (left breast, small)*​






*Back of Shirt (centered, large)*​


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Gettem while they're hot


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

hay shake for the people that pre order will they be able to pick up there shirt at the event or will it be sent to them?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

At the very least we will have them at the event, however we will ship them if we get them in hand quick enough to get the to you before the fest.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Edit the above - shirts will be available for pickup at the event. If you do not show and you preorder a shirt, it will be shipped to you following the event.

I can't stress this enough, if you want a shirt, please consider using the payment links above to pre-order. This will set the stage for how many shirts we order, and while we will have some extras for the event for sale, supplies will be limited.

Thanks.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a reminder, the preorder cutoff is one week from tonight. If you want a shirt, now is the time to order, as preorders end 9/15!!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

shake how is the size on the shirts normal to most shirts, i want one of the long sleeve i am thinking XL what ya think.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

REMINDER - The pre-purchase ENDS on 9/15, and that's fast approaching. If you want to use a credit card, get your purchases in before 9/15!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Jerry...Go with XL is my recommendation. They are already pre-shrunk cotton, but give it some room for a few extra beers


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I just pay pal for an xl long sleeve thanks guys.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I will purchase a shirt for all OGF royalty. Two at 3-X size and 4 at 1-x size. Will formalize on Tuesday. This is just the advance notice.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet man! We and WBSA appreciate the support!


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

thank you all


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you all !!!!!!! CATKING


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm sooooo sad! You have no adult small or x-tra small....what a dilemma......


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I just paypal'ed for some shirts. Your paperwork will hopefully show a 3X grey, a 3X white, a 2X grey, a 1X grey, and two 1X white. 6 total.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Pre-order sale will be concluded here in a bit...if anyone wants in, this is your last chance!

Thanks for the support once again folks!


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Preordering ends at Midnight tonight, get in while you can.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

REMINDER - Preorder cuts off at midnight tonight, so get them while you can!


----------



## jiggymom (Jun 23, 2004)

i had paid for 2 t-shirt at the hawg fest jiggymom on 1 and joebass on the other just wondering when we can expect them to be delivered
thanks wanda 
jiggymom


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Jiggymom, I shipped both of those out yesterday, they will be there early next week!


----------



## jiggymom (Jun 23, 2004)

hey thanks captnroger
for the info on the shirts

jiggymom


----------

